# Aldi Bar Stools



## Claymore (2 Jul 2014)

Hi,
Just got a leaflet for Aldi and on the 10th July they are having some decent chromed/padded Bar Stools for £22.00 they might be useful for Scrollers?
Cheers
Brian


----------



## toesy (2 Jul 2014)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## martinka (4 Jul 2014)

I bought one of those last year and it's been a great stool except I found it a bit hard for extended use. I stuck a foam knee pad on it and it's been comfy ever since.


----------



## Sheepy (6 Jul 2014)

I found an old foldaway one on Freecycle last week. Always worth having a cast around on there, it's amazing what peeps are chucking out / giving away for nowt.

I've guttered my office, built planters and decorations round the garden and furnished my man-cave off Freecycle!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Jul 2014)

I've just put one together - it might be fine if you weigh about 8 stone, but I don't recall sitting on anything so uncomfortable - it tips you forward off the seat as you sit on it. I'm glad I only got one.
Edit - actually it isn't quite so bad if your feet are kept on the ground - so it's not a bar stool to me.


----------



## martinka (10 Jul 2014)

phil.p":2gxm4anr said:


> I've just put one together - it might be fine if you weigh about 8 stone, but I don't recall sitting on anything so uncomfortable - it tips you forward off the seat as you sit on it. I'm glad I only got one.
> Edit - actually it isn't quite so bad if your feet are kept on the ground - so it's not a bar stool to me.



Mine has been fine. 13 stone and legs too short to reach the ground. Well, nearly, I have to keep one foot on the ground to stop the stool spinning.


----------



## Claymore (10 Jul 2014)

I'm 6' 4" and 17 stone how many will i need? one for each cheek? lol 9-)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Jul 2014)

I'm 5'10" and 16st. - with one leg. It might influence my seating requirements.


----------

